# the riv mawgan porth cornwall



## muppet (Dec 3, 2010)

we stumbeld across this one dull sunday . which made up for it been closed since about 2007 ish been well chaved the floorboards have been ripped up couldnt find one piece of copper they even had the downstairs floor away which i rekond was slate . dont you just love them

































































































there are some fantastic veiws from this place . thanks for looking


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one - that cooker looks like I have been in the kitchen


----------



## highcannons (Dec 4, 2010)

*your round*

did they have any Doom Bar on? Nice pictures matey.


----------



## smiler (Dec 5, 2010)

*No Doombar*



highcannons said:


> did they have any Doom Bar on? Nice pictures matey.



Doombar, you want to stay away from that brew HC, its lethal, there was about a half bottle of chilli vodka though, its still there if you should ever visit.
It’s a shame the place has been trashed I don’t see it ever opening as a restaurant again. 
[Smiler


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 5, 2010)

Well & truely trashed ,for sure.
Dont think il be making a reservation at the RIV any time soon muppet.

SK


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Muppet

Didn't you check out the caravan out back (assuming it's still there??)

Maybe there still taking reservations ??


----------



## theoss (Dec 5, 2010)

Another place I remember near Newquay. Not sure but was this pub once called 'flying machine'?


----------



## muppet (Dec 6, 2010)

114 072 22 said:


> Hey Muppet
> 
> Didn't you check out the caravan out back (assuming it's still there??)
> 
> Maybe there still taking reservations ??



its still there and well trashed


----------



## muppet (Dec 6, 2010)

theoss said:


> Another place I remember near Newquay. Not sure but was this pub once called 'flying machine'?



as far as i can tell it was caled the flying machine


----------

